# Boot Size Question



## skuba (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,
yesterday I bought a pair of the Forum Kicker SLR boots. I usually wear size 12 for my sneakers. But the Forum Kicker 12 felt a bit too tight. Seller said it would pack out, but I couldn't trust him, I don't want it to heat my toes.
So I went to another store and got size 13 which felt pretty good and I could fell the very tip of my toes touching the end of the boot. Like it's supposed to be. So I bought the size 13.

But now, I am here wondering if I should have gone with the 12 and done the heat molding. I read about people putting toe caps to make it expand. Should I have done that instead?
Now I wonder if the 13 will get too loose once it packs out.

Did other people here have to buy 1 size bigger than their regular shoes? I heard that all new burtons and forums usually are half size or size smaller.

Anybody?
Thanks


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Were your toes curled under? Or was it just snug?


----------



## skuba (Jan 21, 2008)

Big toe was curled.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you will be better off. When I bought my boots it was explained to me that your feet should be comfortably flat in the boot with your toes barely touching the end of the boot, if not requiring you to stretch them out a hair to touch the end. I think if your toes were curled up in the boot, it wouldn't matter how much you broke them in, your toes would still be pissed off at you.


----------

